# Loadkeys de mit User



## exitboy (5. November 2006)

```
me@19:/> loadkeys de
Loading /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de.map.gz
Keymap 0: Permission denied
Keymap 1: Permission denied
Keymap 2: Permission denied
KDSKBENT: Operation not permitted
loadkeys: could not deallocate keymap 3
```
Kurz und knapp - Warum und wie bekomme ich es als normaler User hin?

Mit ROOT läuft es.


----------



## nice2kn0w (8. November 2006)

schau dir mal man sudo, sudoers usw an.

cheers


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. November 2006)

Eigentlich sollte man ja meinen, dass es nicht noetig sein sollte, dass jeder User die Tastatur-Einstellung wechseln kann. Denn es hat ja nicht jeder User am Rechner seine eigene Tastatur. Lediglich fuer Remote-Verbindungen kann das unter Umstaenden Sinn haben, obwohl ja doch eigentlich in der Regel alle User das regional uebliche Tastaturlayout nutzen.


----------

